# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 00:34)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## tripado (2 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

Bem pela Madeira a passagem da frente fria ja enfraquecida rendeu muito pouco. Pelo Funchal zero, no aeroporto ainda deu um acumulado bom de 16.2mm pelas 13h.


----------



## Hazores (4 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde,
Na costa oeste da ilha Terceira céu muito nublado com chuvisco fracos lá de vez enquanto. Uma pequena descida descida de temperatura em relação aos últimos dias..
para segunda está prevista a passagem de uma frente fria e depois o anticiclone a instalar-se...


----------



## faroeste (6 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Boa noite. Aqui pela ilha terceira com o cair da noite o vento aumentou consideravelmente tendo sido registado na minha estação de 74.5 km/h. De rajada máxima.


----------



## lserpa (7 Nov 2017 às 13:38)

Aqui pelo lado sul do Faial, Feteira tem choveu toda a manhã... provavelmente não vai ficar por aí 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## faroeste (7 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

Bom dia, pela cidade de Angra do Heroísmo um tradicional dia de inverno só faltando mesmo o vento.
Chuva miudinha continua ,nevoeiro e tempo húmido .


----------



## lserpa (7 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

O vento aqui pelo Faial com rajadas a rondar os 70km/h


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (7 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

5,1 ºC de mínima esta noite na estação do Pico do Areeiro. Parece que o Verão finalmente já acabou!


----------



## mcpa (7 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

Ponta Delgada neste momento chuva miudinha e fresco.


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2017 às 00:04)

De onde veio aquilo a sul do Pico? Fixe.






Parece ter havido um pequeno vórtice depressionário a sudoeste da célula (vê-se melhor no portal do IPMA que deixou de funcionar há mais de 1 hora).


----------



## Azathoth (10 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

Esta madrugada atingiu-se 3,3ºC no Pico do Areeiro. Agora às 22h já registava apenas 3,5ºC. Será que ainda cai neve? No Funchal esta noite sinto mais frio.


----------



## lserpa (12 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

Pessoal da Madeira, já houve água das células, ou nem por isso? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (12 Nov 2017 às 13:00)

lserpa disse:


> Pessoal da Madeira, já houve água das células, ou nem por isso?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



A instabilidade está (ou esteve) a oeste da ilha. No Funchal está um belo dia de sol, sem qualquer nuvem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Nov 2017 às 12:57)

Bom dia a todos

O dia por aqui amanheceu cinzento com alguns períodos de chuva fraca e algumas rajadas de vento moderadas ... Sente-se alguma instabilidade no estado do tempo desde há alguns dias mas nada ainda de muito assinalável  ... 

Cumprimentos a todos os membros do fórum.


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Por aqui pelo Faial o mar está a ficar muito enérgico e agitado, o céu ameaça desabar a qualquer instante...
Algumas estruturas nebulosas são muito suspeitas. O vento está moderado.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

Estava à espera que a trovoada fosse um pouco mais abundante 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

É preciso cautela com a linha de instabilidade a sul das ilhas. Pode haver precipitação localmente moderada a forte (com e sem trovoada).


----------



## mcpa (13 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

Ponta Delgada neste momento com chuva e o vento a soprar moderado.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

> This map shows the Extreme Weather Index for precipitation. The EWI is a tool that can highlight the potential for highly unusual weather, in this case, precipitation much more intense than would typically be expected. Precipitation EWI maps are given as values between 0 and 1. A value of 0 means that precipitation is either not expected, or is not expected to be unusually heavy for a given area. A value of 1 means that precipitation during a given timeframe is expected to be extremely unusual for a given area, and also that the forecast for these extreme values is very confident.
> 
> Note that EWI values aren’t tied directly to how much precipitation is forecast to fall, but instead how unusual that precipitation is. An inch of rain in Death Valley would push the EWI close to its max value, while 3” of rain on the Gulf Coast might barely register a .1 EWI.













(a hora das cartas é a local)


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 23:50)

Neste momento a temperatura está a subir e quase nos 20°c, a humidade também segue o mesmo caminho...
Pelo satélite, as grandes células estão bem próximas. 
Na última hora não choveu e notou-se claramente o aumento da Temperatura do Ar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 00:10)

Possíveis trajetos 




A grande mancha já está por cima de algumas ilhas, mas até agora por aqui continua sem chover... 
mais uma vez a falta que um radar faz... 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 00:56)

lserpa disse:


> A grande mancha já está por cima de algumas ilhas, mas até agora por aqui continua sem chover...
> mais uma vez a falta que um radar faz...



O que se infere disto?






Aqui é algo grave:






E aqui a convecção é muito menos prevalente:


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 00:57)

Já chove fraco 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

Bom Dia

Aqui por Angra continuamos com céu cinzento mas ainda nada de muito significativo em termos de chuva ... Apenas aguaceiros fracos ... Até agora tempo normal de Inverno ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

E o céu acabou de desabar sobre as nossas cabeças ...

Chove torrencialmente por Angra do Heroísmo ...



Edit (11:32) - Continua a chover com bastante intensidade por aqui com alguns momentos de diluvio que são impressionantes de ver aqui onde estou na alta de Angra junto à Conceição ... Muita chuva num curto espaço de tempo com momentos que parecem de acalmia mas que são seguidos de chuvadas bem fortes ...


----------



## Manecas (14 Nov 2017 às 13:01)

Bons dias!
Aqui por estes lados, nada demais, uma noite de muito vento e muita chuva, mas por enquanto temos boas abertas... até quando?!?!?
Acabei de ver uns posts de pessoal das Flores, aquilo por lá parece que alguém abriu as torneiras do céu, imagens dignas de ver.


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

Manecas disse:


> Bons dias!
> Aqui por estes lados, nada demais, uma noite de muito vento e muita chuva, mas por enquanto temos boas abertas... até quando?!?!?
> Acabei de ver uns posts de pessoal das Flores, aquilo por lá parece que alguém abriu as torneiras do céu, imagens dignas de ver.



Wouw!!! Já vi!!!! Choveu a sério!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 13:40)

Ilha das Flores por: Joel Meireles via Facebook


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 14:34)

Por partes...

A janela de intensificação está-se a fechar gradualmente se bem que a depressão deve ficar no arquipélago até dia +-16.






Em PDL a noite teve um aguaceiro ocasional mas não foi nada de especial. Em certos pontos da ilha houve chuva local e temporariamente muito intensa.

O caso das Flores parece-me ter sido muito semelhante. Pelo satélite foi chuva estratiforme persistente e, provavelmente, bastante local. Na estação da Fazenda de Sta. Cruz (noroeste da ilha) choveu >35mms em 2 horas.

---

O flanco mais ativo da depressão está quase a afetar o G. Oriental. Não me parece que haja assim tanta convecção.

A maior parte da convecção que havia por volta das 9h...






... desapareceu por volta das 11h.






 .

Resta acompanhar. O WRF ainda prevê um olho.






Quem sabe se na reanálise a tempestade não é promovida?


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 14:54)

forte em PDL.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 17:15)

O invest 96l, ou a depressão que nos está a afetar, desapareceu do portal do HWRF. Daqui a pouco será publicada a atualização do NHC.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a pouco será publicada a atualização do NHC.



Baixou para 40%.


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

A convecção perdeu abrangência comparativamente ao dia de ontem... consecutivamente as DE’s também são em número mais reduzido e localizadas a NE do núcleo. 
A organização também já não é a mesma de ontem...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

Orion disse:


> O caso das Flores parece-me ter sido muito semelhante. Pelo satélite foi chuva estratiforme persistente e, provavelmente, bastante local. Na estação da Fazenda de Sta. Cruz (noroeste da ilha) choveu >35mms em 2 horas.



Elevada concentração de partículas de água precipitável no G. Ocidental mas pouca convecção (07:50h hora local).


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

Às 16:34:











Em PDL céu muito nublado sem chuva. Mas persiste a possibilidade de precipitação forte não obstante a convecção mais intensa ainda estar longe.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPbVQyblluRnpXVGxYaERTZWFiNmhDUG9aWkZN/view











É possível que surjam (e se calhar já surgiram) trombas d'água.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

Será interessante ver o Arome


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPbVQyblluRnpXVGxYaERTZWFiNmhDUG9aWkZN/view
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vê o timelapse de ontem aqui da Horta do SpotAzores... parece haver algumas circulações que não deram em nada


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

lserpa disse:


> Vê o timelapse de ontem aqui da Horta do SpotAzores... parece haver algumas circulações que não deram em nada
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



A câmara da Horta é igual à de PDL. Péssima resolução.

Muita rotação associada à montanha mas não me parece que tenha surgido um funil tornádico.

---

E esta hein? 






Nos modelos continua a mesma falta de consenso.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Podia ser pior 






Vai-se ver. O evento é principalmente convectivo daí que o _ensemble_ não seja muito útil.

Probabilidade de chuva >25mms entre as 12z de hoje e as 12z de amanhã (GFS).






O ECM tem valores semelhantes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

Chove torrencialmente de novo em Angra ... depois de uma tarde mais calma surgiu agora à noite mais uma grande carga de água ...


----------



## faroeste (15 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

Na mesma ilha terceira. Na minha zona nada de chuva desde pelo menos 2 horas


----------



## faroeste (15 Nov 2017 às 00:29)

Aqui está um bom exemplo como quando contestamos o resultado de uma previsão. Ao que ela pode não ter sido assim tão acertada pode ter acertado no mar.. agora já chove aqui


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 01:07)

Posso estar completamente enganado mas acho que a probabilidade de haver um _fail_ é alta. Tendo em conta a previsão do GFS, a linha de instabilidade deveria estar sobre as ilhas do G. Oriental. Como dá para ver na imagem acima, a mesma está ligeiramente a este. O cenário repete-se no WRF:






O foco convectivo a sudoeste de Sta. Maria, no núcleo depressionário, não estava propriamente previsto e eventualmente poderá causar chuva localmente forte. Contudo, isto não invalida o que escrevi.

A depressão desloca-se para nordeste e como tal é improvável que a linha de instabilidade volte para as ilhas. Ver-se-á nas próximas horas a validade desta opinião.


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 13:33)

Vai-se dissipar  dentro de 1 a 2 dias


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 20:58)

"Um dia de chuva intensa na ilha das Flores - Açores."


----------



## lcs (16 Nov 2017 às 11:50)

Já há vários anos que não chovia tanto na ilha das Flores, a chuva foi muito localizada, atingindo especialmente a freguesia de Ponta Delgada, os habitantes comparam a chuvada aos temporais que assolaram a ilha no final da década de 90 e que causaram grande destruição na ilha das Flores.
Os postos da rede hidrometrica das Flores que se situam mais próximos de Ponta Delgada, apesar de longes da freguesia mediram os seguintes valores.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 00:29)

Os restos do invest96l (a perturbação que passou pelos Açores) estão agora a oeste da Madeira (clicar para ver a animação).


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPZWNhTk15b19QUFltRWdvUUZlT3AtTXZxUUE4/view

Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 50 mms entre as 12h UTC do dia 19 e as 12h UTC do dia 20 (GFS). A saída as 12 aumenta a probabilidade comparativamente à saída anterior.






O ECM 12z também prevê muita chuva para o G. Oriental.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

Bom Dia ...

Aqui por Angra há algum tempo que começou a chover com alguma intensidade ... 

Dia invernal por estas bandas ...


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 15:28)

Bom para chuva estratiforme.






Sem radar é muito difícil saber onde estão as zonas com maior potencial para precipitação. Os produtos de satélite não são muito úteis.






Nas zonas onde a nebulosidade é menos densa pode-se inferir com algum grau de certeza que há menor probabilidade de chuva intensa mas isto está longe de ser um método eficiente. Já nas zonas com nebulosidade mais densa está-se _às cegas_.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Pluma tropical das Caraíbas.


----------



## mcpa (19 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

Ponta Delgada neste momento com algum vento mas sem chuva!


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 19:40)

Brutal nevoeiro no Faial e Pico. É o que dá o ponto de orvalho tão alto nesta altura do ano.

O primeiro grande acumulado horário_ oficial_ registou-se, há pouco, no Pico (16.2 mms) mas várias estações da rede regional já têm acumulados diários >50 mms.

Isso certamente deve-se mais à influência orográfica do que à intensidade da frente.


----------



## mcpa (19 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se e bem na ultima hora!

20h40 - Já chove por Ponta Delgada. Chuva fraca neste momento!


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

Chove quase incessantemente aqui pelo Faial desde ontem ao final da tarde, apenas fez uma pausa hoje de manhã durante umas 3 horas. 
Relativamente à intensidade, chove fraco e ao fim do dia choveu moderado durante aproximadamente meia hora.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Pelo satélite é impossível determinar se existe efetivamente precipitação forte, a massa que passa por aqui neste momento é muito consistente mas, a taxa de precipitação atual não é significativa. 
Tal como previsto pelos modelos, o vento mantém-se calmo por estes lados e assim deverá se manter. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Relativamente aos acumulados até agora, apenas vou referir a minha estação Oregon que segue com um acumulado de 19mm. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

Orion disse:


> Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 50 mms entre as 12h UTC do dia 19 e as 12h UTC do dia 20 (GFS).



Voltou a baixar ligeiramente:






---

Avisos atualizados  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPa3lPMHJXTDcxMFJjOVJCWFV4dEE0ejREZmxF/view


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 22:00)

Relativamente à trovoada,neste momento apenas existe um foco localizado a uma centena de km a oeste do Faial. 
Sinceramente as condições não são muito favoráveis para grandes trovoadas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 22:15)

Já de vez, deixo a imagem atual referente à altura dos topos. 
O x na imagem é referente à localização aproximado do foco de DEs. Pela lógica, teoricamente a precipitação será forte naquela área. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

Uma coisa é certa, já não via um sistema frontal tão largo nos Açores faz muito tempo  
Abrange o arquipélago todo e ainda resta uns trocos lol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 22:52)

Não está a haver inundações em Angra?


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Orion disse:


> Não está a haver inundações em Angra?



Inundações não sei... vi apenas referência a chuva forte. 
Encontrei um vídeo também de uma tampa de águas pluviais a deitar por fora.
Vou tentar pôr.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 23:00)

Angra do Heroísmo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2017 às 23:08)

Pelo que percebi, a situação já está ultrapassada e chove fraco. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mcpa (19 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

Neste momento não chove em Ponta Delgada, mas o vento está forte...

23h20 - O vento está cada vez mais forte e a chuva voltou, embora fraca...


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 01:04)

Orion disse:


> Voltou a baixar ligeiramente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estação de Angra já ultrapassou, por pouco, os 50 mms.

Obviamente que é batota. 50% da precipitação ocorreu numa hora  Ainda assim, os _ensembles_ não deixam de perder a sua utilidade já que as estações do IPMA das outras ilhas ainda estão um bocado longe do valor.

A chuva forte foi bastante generalizada na Terceira. Na rede regional os picos da precipitação (a rondar os 20mms numa hora) ocorreram todos ao mesmo tempo.

Se o GFS estiver certo o pior da chuva já passou pela Terceira (na realidade não convém assumir isso ainda). Agora é ver o que a frente reserva para o G. Oriental.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Angra no dia e noite de ontem choveu com bastante intensidade e durante um período largo de tempo ... A coisa mais para a madrugada acalmou e passou a chuva a ser mais fraca ... 

Hoje temos céu nublado mas a chuva já cessou ...


----------



## Hawk (21 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

Pelas imagens do Sat24 até dá ideia que há algo a querer formar-se a Oeste da Madeira...


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

Há pouco passou um ASCAT mas só captou parte da convecção. Ventos de 17 m/s  61km/h.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 17:28)




----------



## srr (21 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

The Weatherman
Cumulus

Como interpretar os gráficos que postou ?


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 18:03)

Ventos com velocidade superior a 40 nós (74 km/h). Afinal as previsões antigas do GFS não estavam assim tão erradas.


----------



## Intruso (21 Nov 2017 às 18:30)

Possível novo furacão?


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

Improvável. O olho está a expandir.

Pelo ECM 12z o ciclone irá gradualmente enfraquecer.


----------



## Hawk (21 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

A conveccão não anda assim tão longe. Mas não deve chegar nada à Madeira... Talvez no próximo fim-de-semana haja um capítulo interessante.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Bastante desfeito o ciclone. 

Demonstrada novamente a superioridade do ECM que há dias mostrava um cenário deste género (inicialmente mandava o ciclone para oeste das Canárias).

Já o GFS ficou durante vários dias com a Ophelia _light_.


----------



## lserpa (21 Nov 2017 às 23:44)

E certamente o ECM irá vencer no que à entrada de frio diz respeito... o gfs prevê bastante que a ISO0 fique bem próxima do arquipélago na quinta-feira, por sua vez, o ECM é mais brando.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 02:39)

O ciclone transformou-se num vórtice residual.


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 10:09)

Ainda assim com ventos razoáveis


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 00:55)

Embora não consiga vislumbrar ainda nada de relevante na imagem de satélite, está a abater-se uma brutal carga de água aqui pela  Horta, julguei até por momentos que fosse granizo!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

Em 10 minutos caíram 7,3mm e ainda chove, mas apenas moderado l!!!!! WTF!!!

Registo pessoal. 
Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 01:06)

A precipitação abrandou e agora chove fraco!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 01:14)

Algo de surgimento rápido...






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 11:12)

Montanha do Pico com alguns centímetros de neve esta manhã. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

Bonita imagem do Pico. Os meus pais vão passar uns dias a S. Miguel, no próximo fim-de-semana. Espero que o tempo ajude mas a previsão não está famosa...

 Entretanto, com base nas últimas saídas do GFS e ECM, o IPMA deverá estar a preparar uns avisos para a Madeira para este fim-de-semana. A previsão do GFS é um tanto ou quanto preocupante. A AEMET já colocou as ilhas ocidentais de Canárias em aviso laranja.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

e


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 14:29)

Bonita Shelf Cloud. Prato do dia nessa Webcam .


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

Pelo som de um raio que acabou de acontecer, algum vizinho meu deve ter sido atingido.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Linha de instabilidade com intensidade inesperada especialmente tendo em conta o pouco CAPE e cisalhamento moderado. O tefigrama das Lajes está dentro da previsão do GFS sendo por isso inconclusivo.

Infelizmente o Blitzotung é para ignorar. Na última hora já ouvi/vi 6 ou 7 relâmpagos/raios.

Ao que parece já se há sirenes. A chuva foi muito forte.


----------



## mcpa (23 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

Orion disse:


> Pelo som de um raio que acabou de acontecer, algum vizinho meu deve ter sido atingido.



Foi um estrondo e pêras... WTF... Mais parecia uma explosão ou coisa assim do género... Deve ter caído aqui perto...


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

mcpa disse:


> Foi um estrondo e pêras... WTF... Mais parecia uma explosão ou coisa assim do género... Deve ter caído aqui perto...



Como explicar...?

Lento e com intensidade variável.

Surreal


----------



## mcpa (23 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

Li agora no Facebook que o raio caiu na escola Antero de Quental, se é verdade ou não, não sei, mas se assim foi, justifica-se o estrondo sentido aqui ao pé da Universidade...


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

Cada roubada tranças à porta... IPMA coloca todo o arquipélago sobre aviso Laranja para precipitação forte e Amarelo para trovoada  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

Já li uma notícia de uma fonte fidedigna a confirmar a queda de um raio no centro de PDL o qual provocou danos em equipamentos eletrónicos na Escola Antero de Quental 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 16:34)

> Um raio que atingiu o centro de Ponta Delgada, na sequência da trovoada que se fez sentir ao inicio da tarde desta quinta-feira, provocou danos em computadores e projetores da Escola Secundária Antero de Quental, confirmou o presidente do conselho executivo daquele estabelecimento de ensino ao Açoriano Oriental.
> 
> Este jornal contactou ainda a Associação Humanitária dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada que deu conta de duas pequenas inundações em ruas da baixa ponta-delgadense, resultantes da forte chuva que também se registou.



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...ada-provoca-danos-na-antero-de-quental-283554

Estou a mais ou menos 1 km da escola daí que o som que ouvi tenha sido mais prolongado. Lá deve ter sido mais intenso e curto


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

> O radar meteorológico que desde o passado mês de Abril está a ser instalado no Pico Espigão, no Porto Santo, está já em fase de conclusão e, à partida, estará em funcionamento no final deste mês, inicialmente num período experimental, mas “que se espera que seja relativamente curto”.
> 
> Ao DIÁRIO, o director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal adiantou que o radar abrange o Arquipélago da Madeira e toda a área circular com um raio de 300 km, centrado na Ilha Dourada. Victor Prior explicou que dentro desta mesma área é possível acompanhar remotamente as zonas onde ocorre precipitação, sabendo-se tanto a quantidade da precipitação envolvida, a sua intensidade e a trajectória dos sistemas nebulosos que, por vezes, carregam grandes quantidades de água, no estado líquido e/ou sólido.
> 
> ...



Será que já vai estar a ser consultado no próximo evento? Era bom...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:26)

*Mau tempo: Chuva coloca nove ilhas dos Açores sob aviso laranja. Mulher atingida por descarga de relâmpago em Ponta Delgada*
23 nov 2017 16:09

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) elevou hoje para laranja o aviso meteorológico para as nove ilhas do arquipélago dos Açores devido à previsão de chuva.





O aviso laranja vigora até às 24:00 de hoje (mais uma hora em Lisboa) nas ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, Corvo, Flores, São Jorge, Terceira, Faial, Pico e Graciosa.

A delegação regional dos Açores do IPMA justifica ter elevado para laranja o aviso meteorológico para o arquipélago, que estava com aviso amarelo, devido ao facto de se ter observado, na última hora, 23,9 milímetros de precipitação na estação de Ponta Delgada/Nordela e 18,2 mm na estação de Ponta Delgada/Observatório Afonso Chaves.

Nas nove ilhas do arquipélago mantém-se o aviso amarelo para trovoada até às 23:00 de hoje.

Segundo a delegação regional, uma depressão está a afetar a região dos Açores “com condições de forte instabilidade”, o que provocará “aguaceiros intensos e trovoada nas próximas horas”.

O aviso laranja é o segundo de uma escala de quatro e indica situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado. O aviso amarelo, o terceiro da escala, revela situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.


Entretanto, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e dos Bombeiros informou que, na sequência da trovoada, um relâmpago atingiu o edifício da Direção Regional da Habitação, em Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel, cerca das 13:50.

Uma mulher que se encontrava nas instalações foi atingida pela descarga elétrica, tendo sido transportada para o hospital da cidade, por precaução, mas já teve alta, informou a Proteção Civil.

Já na escola secundária Antero de Quental, também na cidade de Ponta Delgada, o vice-presidente do conselho executivo Miguel Sousa disse à Lusa que se registaram estragos em vários equipamentos.

“Apanhámos um susto enorme e equipamentos, sistema de alarme, servidor informático, projetores e equipamentos multimédia sofreram danos”, adiantou Miguel Sousa, explicando que está a ser feito o levantamento dos danos.

Miguel Sousa adiantou que se tentou “acalmar um ou outro aluno mais assustado, devido ao estrondo [da trovoada] que foi tremendo”.

“Mas não há vítimas, nem danos estruturais”, acrescentou o docente.

_(Nota: notícia atualizada às 17h13)_
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...s-sob-aviso-amarelo-devido-a-chuva-e-trovoada


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 17:36)

Aparentemente o Pico do Espigão tem 270 metros de altitude. A orografia central da Madeira é para aí em média >5 vezes mais alta.

Para convecção o radar será razoavelmente útil. A meteorologia da Madeira não é assim tão dinâmica e Porto Santo não está assim tão longe.

Não esperem ter uma noção realista dos eventos estratiformes como o aluvião de 2010. As montanhas serão uma autêntica parede e abaixo dos 1900/2000 metros não se saberá nada do flanco sul/sudoeste da Madeira (origem mais prevalente das frentes).

Quanto isso voltar a acontecer, e como a malta em geral não tem noção do funcionamento do radar nem das circunstâncias locais, vai haver muita inferência errada (vai-se subestimar a precipitação possível). No futuro haverá muito tempo para se discutir isso.

Correndo o risco de ser criticado, ainda estou para ver porque é que a Madeira recebe primeiro um radar do que os Açores  É como as Canárias receber primeiro um radar que a Galiza.

Fossem as Desertas habitadas e provavelmente seriam um melhor local do que Porto Santo. Qual é o mau tempo que vem de Noroeste?


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

> Na próxima semana chega ao Porto Santo uma equipa técnica para tratar da instalação do radar meteorológico. A estrutura vai ser construída no Pico Espigão e deve estar a funcionar em outubro deste ano.


http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/vai-ser-instalado-um-radar-meteorologico-no-porto-santo-_7808
http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/vai-ser-instalado-um-radar-meteorologico-no-porto-santo-_7808

Atraso. Que novidade


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 17:59)

Sei que a instalação do radar meteorológico na Madeira discute-se desde o início dos anos 90. O evento de Fevereiro de 2010 precipitou a vontade da sua instalação.

Não sei porque motivo o radar foi instalado primeiro na Madeira do que nos Açores, mas poderá estar relacionado com o facto dos Açores terem até há bem pouco tempo um radar instalado nas Lajes, mesmo que não sendo propriedade do IPMA. Na Madeira não havia nenhum. 

Não sou expert, não sei qual o impacto real na operacionalidade. Imagino que alguém com determinada experiência que analise os dados em tempo real possa fazer uma "extrapolação" para o que possa acontecer em termos topográficos. Existem muitas ilhas no mundo, de orografia semelhante à Madeira, dotadas de radar.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 18:12)

No caso dos Açores, o radar foi dos americanos para americanos. Como o mau tempo geralmente vem de sudoeste um radar na Lajes cobre desnecessariamente o mar a norte. As ilhas a sudoeste, como o Faial, têm uma cobertura, na minha opinião da amador, menos eficiente. O Ipma também escolhe as Lajes para poupar e porque já estão habituados.

Os 300 kms de cobertura de radar são treta. A essa distância o radar só vê as partículas acima dos >4kms. Quanto muito só dá para ver convecção intensa. Boas imagens de radar só nos primeiros 100/125 kms.

Eu tenho as minhas reservas e já as escrevi inúmeras vezes  Quando estiver operacional hei-de reavaliar as minhas posições.

Acho que estas imagens ilustram bem o que quero expressar.


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

Mas segundo julgo saber, o radar dos americanos podia ser explorado pelo IPMA. Ou não?

Quanto à escolha do Pico Espigão, terá sido mesmo uma solução de compromisso.



> (...)Um radar terá a capacidade para prever as consequências de uma massa de ar muito húmida e instável como aquela que se abateu sobre a Madeira na manhã de 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 com valores de precipitação muito altos e num curto espaço de tempo. Nessa manhã, choveu em poucas horas 108 mm no Funchal, 52 mm caíram apenas entre uma hora, entre as nove e as dez da manhã. A estação do Areeiro registou 165 mm, 58 apenas entre a dez e as 11 da manhã.
> 
> *Promessa de 2010*
> A chuva, os declives e o Inverno muito rigoroso (os solos estavam saturados, a Madeira registou nesse Inverno vários avisos vermelhos) tiveram as consequências que se conhece. Várias dezenas de mortos, mais de 100 feridos e muitos desalojados, sem contar os prejuízos materiais provocados pelas inundações e as derrocadas.
> ...


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

Qual é a fonte disso?

Escrevo isto, porque esta frase não faz sentido nenhum:



> Ao contrário do que se pensou a princípio, não será instalado na Madeira, mas no Porto Santo, para garantir que não existem zonas sombra. Se ficasse no Areeiro, onde está a instalação militar, teria uma zona de 20 quilómetros de sombra. *No Porto Santo, no Pico do Espigão, será possível fazer a leitura do estado do tempo em toda a ilha da Madeira. O radar não terá alcance para a totalidade da ilha do Porto Santo, mas a verdade é que os riscos de aluvião são muitos menores no Porto Santo*



PS é minúsculo e pouco montanhoso. Como é que o radar não abrange a ilha toda?


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/he...inco-novas-estacoes-meteorologicas-LODN370391

Se é esta a notícia está mal escrita, na minha opinião.

Em teoria os meteorologistas estão bem cientes das limitações. Quem ficará mais desiludido são os amadores.

Enfim, é a vida.


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 20:07)

É essa a fonte. A notícia é escrita com base nas declarações do Victor Prior, meteorologista do IPMA, poderá ter sido distorcida pelo jornalista.

Como disse, não tenho fundamentação técnica para falar sobre a localização. A questão do Porto Santo poderá estar relacionada com o facto do Pico Castelo e Pico do Facho terem o dobro da altura do Pico Espigão e ficarem a relativa curta distância deste (7 ou 8 km).

Ps: fiquei com aquela dúvida. O radar dos americanos podia ser consultado pelo IPMA em situações adversas?


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 20:15)

Hawk disse:


> O radar dos americanos podia ser consultado pelo IPMA em situações adversas?



Do que sei o IPMA tinha acesso aos dados. Especulo que permanentemente.


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

Orion disse:


> Do que sei o IPMA tinha acesso aos dados. Especulo que permanentemente.



Talvez isso responda à tua dúvida em relação às prioridades. Quando foi aprovado o radar da Madeira, existia um nos Açores. A posterior saída dos americanos da Terceira foi uma possibilidade provavelmente não equacionada na altura.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

Hawk disse:


> Talvez isso responda à tua dúvida em relação às prioridades. Quando foi aprovado o radar da Madeira, existia um nos Açores. A posterior saída dos americanos da Terceira foi uma possibilidade provavelmente não equacionada na altura.



Irrelevante porque a distância entre os grupos é muito grande. O radar das Lajes não tem uma cobertura muito eficiente do G. Oriental.

Substituir o radar das Lajes não traz grandes mudanças para mim. Por exemplo, o Ophelia não teria sido captado.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

>15:24

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e317452/telejornal-acores

Nem um detetor de raios o IPMA regional tem.

E os continentais ainda se queixam


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2017 às 10:10)

Bastante pujante! Felizmente, o grosso deve ficar a oeste. Alerta amarelo desde hoje às 18:00 até 2ª feira.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Hawk disse:


> Bastante pujante! Felizmente, o grosso deve ficar a oeste. Alerta amarelo desde hoje às 18:00 até 2ª feira.


Bom dia . Realmente está bastante pujante. E se não me engano vem com trajecto de SW-NE. Com alguma sorte ainda chega ao Continente durante o dia de hoje


----------



## lserpa (24 Nov 2017 às 13:18)

O vento aqui pelo Faial está a soprar bem, as rajadas registadas pelo IPMA já andam ligeiramente acima dos 60km/h e com o vento sustentado nos 32km/h


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Orion disse:


> Irrelevante porque a distância entre os grupos é muito grande. O radar das Lajes não tem uma cobertura muito eficiente do G. Oriental.
> 
> Substituir o radar das Lajes não traz grandes mudanças para mim. Por exemplo, o Ophelia não teria sido captado.



Já de vez dou um exemplo...






Entre La Palma e a Gran Canaria distam para aí uns 250 kms. Para o comum observador, e não obstante a ilha de La Palma estar na orla da cobertura, o radar pode detetar os fenómenos que lá ocorrem. Mas como a Terra não é plana o feixe, quando chega a La Palma, não deteta as partículas de chuva abaixo dos 3/4 kms de altitude. Como as Canárias têm uma meteorologia bastante monótona não há, tendencialmente, grandes problemas. Já nos Açores os primeiros 3/4 kms são os mais importantes já que aqui a convecção 'intensa' é relativamente pouco frequente. 

Para uma excelente cobertura das Canárias seriam precisos 2 radares. Mas tendo em conta o clima do arquipélago, para quê o investimento gasto?


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

Não duvido, de qualquer forma um radar (mesmo que com limitações) é melhor do que estar completamente às escuras. A Madeira era o único arquipélago europeu que estava completamente às escuras até à redução de pessoal da base das Lajes.

Já agora, o que entendes por meteorologia monótona? As Canárias até estão localizadas numa zona onde a colisão de massas é relativamente frequentemente. Pode não chover muito durante o ano, mas chove muito várias vezes. E ilhas como Tenerife e La Palma já foram várias vezes afectadas por aluviões.

Aliás, creio que ilhas de acentuada orografia raramente têm uma meteorologia monótona. Mesmo no caso da Madeira, o Funchal tem uma média anual de precipitação que não chega a 600 mm (provavelmente das mais baixas em PT). Mas o Areeiro, que fica a qualquer coisa como 10 km lineares do Funchal, tem uma média anual de 3000 mm. Por exemplo, em Fevereiro de 2010 que foi um ano particularmente chuvoso, chegou aos 4400 mm.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

Monótona já que em boa parte do ano não há eventos significativos de precipitação.

Não dou muita espetacularidade à precipitação orográfica porque a mesma tende a passar ao lado da população. Nos eventos mais significativos contribui para grandes acumulados mas geralmente é inofensiva.


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2017 às 17:39)

Em cidades como o Funchal não passa propriamente ao lado. Tens casario quase até aos 900 metros de altitude. Além de que a água que cai no Areeiro vem invariavelmente parar às 3 ribeiras que atravessam o Funchal. É esta conjugação que torna os eventos de precipitação excessiva uma grande chatice.


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2017 às 17:57)

IPMA aumenta para laranja o aviso de precipitação entre as 21h de hoje e as 06h de amanhã. 

Será que vai haver direito a show de luz?


----------



## Azathoth (24 Nov 2017 às 20:00)

Trovoada no Funchal!!


----------



## grandeurso (24 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

Muita chuva no caniço, a cair bem há cerca de 15 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

Muita chuva na última hora na costa oeste e sudoeste da Madeira na última hora:
Acumulados superiores a 10mm ás 20h:
Ponta do Sol: *17.7mm*
Calheta:* 16.3mm*
Lombo da Terça: *12.9mm*
Porto Moniz: *11.2mm*
Quinta Grande: *10.4mm*


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2017 às 21:30)

O vento, nos Açores, ainda vai durar um bocado.


----------



## lserpa (24 Nov 2017 às 21:48)

Netatmo Vs Oregon 








Embora não apareça, o vento sustentendo da Oregon é superior a 30km/h e a rajada máxima de 69km/h 
Ps: ignorar a hora da Oregon - apenas acerto no Pc 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

No Porto Santo, 29.1 mm na última hora. Mas no facebook é mencionado que caiu em 20 minutos. Há inundações.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Na costa sudoeste e sul da Madeira, entre as 20 h e as 21h:

Ponta do Sol: 20.7 mm
Quinta Grande: 18.3 mm
Madeira, Areeiro: 18.2 mm
Funchal: 16.2 mm
Areeiro: 14.5 mm
Aeroporto: 13.2 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:34)

Acumulados entre as 21 h e as 22 h, na Madeira:

Porto Santo: 29.1 mm
Aeroporto: 12.1 mm
Funchal: 1.7 mm

Ainda em actualização

Porto Santo, sem aviso ainda em vigor, só começa às 23 h e devia estar laranja.  Estas situações de instabilidade, são sempre tramadas.


----------



## lserpa (24 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

Fato curioso, a célula que atingiu a Madeira, foi a mesma que provocou o dilúvio em Porto santo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

lserpa disse:


> Fato curioso, a célula que atingiu a Madeira, foi a mesma que provocou o dilúvio em Porto santo.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Mais curioso, ainda, é que nem 1 modelo previa precipitação para o Porto Santo.  Já, na Ilha da Madeira, o ECM e o GFS estiveram mais próximo da realidade. O Arome, foi um flop só previa uns chuviscos.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Num assunto paralelo  https://www.tiempo.com/ram/187672/nuevo-radar-meteorologico-en-canarias/


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2017 às 00:26)

Continuam bastante impressionantes as previsões para a Madeira entre domingo e terça segundo o Europeu. 
Curioso que pelo GFS o cenário é bem mais tranquilo. 
Curioso também que parece já hoje estar a chover bastante mais que previsto. 
Vamos ver, mas é certamente uma situação a acompanhar com muita atenção.. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## hfernandes (25 Nov 2017 às 01:05)

Boa noite,

Resumo do dia, na minha estação: 26 mm entre as 19h20 e as 21h10. Porreirinho... É caso para dizer que estiou na altura certa!


----------



## lserpa (25 Nov 2017 às 01:16)

Célula nas proximidades de São Miguel e por cima de Santa Maria.
Santa Maria deverá estar a ter uma bela rega ... 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hfernandes (25 Nov 2017 às 02:23)

Curiosa também, é a lenta velocidade do centro da depressão. Parece que puxou o travão de mão... Teremos muita chuva, esperemos que seja intervalada!


----------



## lserpa (25 Nov 2017 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.
O vento por estes lados mantém-se moderado a forte e com rajadas.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Nov 2017 às 16:48)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Terceira a mesma situação que o Faial ... Pouca precipitação com alguns aguaceiros fracos mas sobretudo vento com rajadas por vezes moderadas a fortes ...


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2017 às 19:24)

A faixa nebulosa por cima da Madeira engana. Altitude máxima estimada  >7/8 kms.






Pouca chuva orográfica. Muito ar seco deve haver.


----------



## Hawk (25 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Mesmo a 48h, existem diferenças significativas entre os modelos. Parece que o GFS está a prever melhor a influência do ar seco que advém da dorsal africana. De qualquer forma, qualquer um dos dois principais modelos previa um dia relativamente calmo para hoje.

O ECM e (e o próprio IPMA) indicam que o grosso está reservado para amanhã e 2a feira.


----------



## lserpa (25 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

Por aqui o dia está a ser ventoso.

Máxima 19,5
Mínima 16,5 
Atual 17,9

Acumulado 3,1mm

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hfernandes (26 Nov 2017 às 02:27)

Boa noite, 
Resumo do dia na minha estação: precipitação acumulada= 0 mm.

Um valor um pouco modesto, para um dia de alerta laranja e amarelo para precipitação... 

Bom, o que vale é que o radar está quase pronto


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

Continuam diferenças gritantes entre os modelos. O ECM continua a insistir num cenário relativamente extremo com acumulados perto de 200 mm até 3a feira  à noite. O GFS não vê nada e, até agora, parece o mais acertado. Praticamente não choveu hoje. Começa a surgir alguma instabilidade de sul.


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2017 às 18:59)

Aviso laranja entre as 18h e as 20h...


----------



## Fada (26 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

Agora diz que é até às 20.59.

Também não sei o que se passa.

Não chove e o vento está como esteve o dia todo... até melhor do que em algumas alturas.

Será engano?


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

Acompanhem pelo satélite, o potencial existe, lá está, falta é o radar.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (26 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Muito obrigado, vou confiar na sua palavra porque não consigo perceber nada da imagem que me mandou.

Isto é: não consigo ver  a Madeira.  Só vejo mar e nuvens.

Pelo menos no radar tem-se o mapa certinho e depois é só seguir o código de cores.

PS: Sim... estou consciente da minha ignorância... em termos de leitura de imagens de satélite.


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

Aviso laranja certamente como medida preventiva. Nem radar há para se aferir a situação.

Convecção local e temporariamente persistente. O ar seco tanto pode impedir que chova como pode haver acumulados significativos (à boleia da orografia).

A ver o que acontecerá em Sta. Maria.


----------



## clone (26 Nov 2017 às 19:52)

O *radar *parece estar para breve


----------



## Fada (26 Nov 2017 às 19:53)

Orion, obrigado. Com a mapa por cima já ajuda.

Por enquanto nada. 
Se acontecer alguma coisa já aviso... até porque estou em frente a uma ribeira que não transbordou por milagre em 2010.
Essa dita ribeirinha é o meu medo.


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 20:07)

Portanto, o círculo a preto é a Madeira e a sw existe uma área de convergência com potencial para criar uns bons acumulados, mas sem radar é impossível dar garantias que isso vai acontecer.




Embora seja uma mancha pequena, esta tem a capacidade de renovação.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (26 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

Muito obrigado Iserpa


----------



## Lipegno (26 Nov 2017 às 20:44)

Na ponta do Sol está assim ha uns 30 minutos, trovoada constante, parecem estar cada vez mais próximos. Mas por agora nada  chuva ou vento.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Q6otdK0XwwGOLFbh1

https://photos.app.goo.gl/e2q6yOVbMB9NEKwz2


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2017 às 21:23)

Está perto, se não dissipar mais uma horinha e atinge a costa sudoeste da ilha.


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

95% do evento concluído?


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

28.5 mms em Porto Moniz. O dobro da Calheta na hora anterior.

Convecção + Orografia?

Nova convecção surge a sul da Madeira.


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Não sei ao certo onde fica a estação do Porto Moniz mas creio que é junto ao mar. Julgo que esse valor é meramente de convecção.

Edit: este evento está a trocar as voltas ao IPMA. 6a feira o Porto Santo não tinha qualquer alerta e registoubl quase 30 mm numa hora. Agora, alerta elevado a laranja primeiranente até às 21h e posteriormente até às 23h apenas na costa sul, e o Porto Moniz na Costa Norte regista os tais 28 mm.


----------



## hfernandes (27 Nov 2017 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

Resumo de precipitação nos últimos dias, sob a influência da presente depressão (minha estação):
25/11: 0 mm
26/11: 1 mm
27/11 (até às 21h): 2 mm 

Uma pergunta impõe-se. Será azar? Não. É demasiado azar para ser só azar. Então percebi que, o problema é que o tempo está com uma péssima cara!


----------



## Fada (27 Nov 2017 às 21:22)

Hoje, deve ser azar.

Em Santa Cruz temos vento e chuva.


----------



## Fada (28 Nov 2017 às 09:26)

Foi-se o vento... ficou a chuva.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:09)

Bom Dia

Por aqui temos um dia chuvoso.

A precipitação cai de uma forma contínua há quase uma hora apesar da pouca intensidade da mesma ...


----------



## Hawk (28 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Areeiro acumulou *127 mm* nas últimas 24h. Nada mau para começar a repôr os níveis de água. A semana deverá continuar chuvosa.


----------



## lserpa (28 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

Olá, alguém em PDL ou arredores pode-me dizer como está o tempo? Pois daqui a pouco vou para aí e pelo metar, há alguns cbs e chuva fraca, a visibilidade também não está grande coisa! Confirma-se?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

lserpa disse:


> Pois daqui a pouco vou para aí e pelo metar, há alguns cbs e chuva fraca, a visibilidade também não está grande coisa! Confirma-se?



Confirma-se.

Vê se a ANA cancelou voos. Aqui não houve  https://www.aeroportopontadelgada.pt/en/pdl/flights-destinations/find-flights/real-time-arrivals


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Boas condições para trombas. Convecção associada a linhas de instabilidade com pouca intensidade.


----------



## lserpa (28 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

Orion disse:


> Confirma-se.



Hum... sendo assim, provavelmente aterraremos via ILS 30 com vento de cauda!? O que se traduz numa aterragem com velocidade um pouco acima da média... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:36)

lserpa disse:


> Hum... sendo assim, provavelmente aterraremos via ILS 30 com vento de cauda!? O que se traduz numa aterragem com velocidade um pouco acima da média...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Isso para mim é chinês 

Na última hora já ouvi 2 aviões por isso o cenário deve estar favorável.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

O _Eumetview_ devia ter ficado operacional no Verão. Improvável que seja este ano. 

A deriva para este vai permitir uma melhor perspetiva dos Açores. Continuará na orla da cobertura mas a excelente definição sempre disfarça.


----------



## hfernandes (29 Nov 2017 às 00:37)

Boa noite,
Belo dia de chuva que promete continuar durante a noite! 
Assim que retiram os avisos laranjas e amarelos é que começa a chover...


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

Vai ser uma mistela de precipitação convectiva e estratiforme.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 23:35)

E está-se a aproximar dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

Por Ponta delgada tem chovido com alguma intensidade e por vezes roçada a vento. 
Mais um belo dia para voar... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Nov 2017 às 10:49)

"Bom" Dia

Por aqui começamos por ter um pouco de vento acima da média e o dia de hoje amanheceu com muita chuva puxada a vento ... Dia cinzento e invernal por estas bandas tal como tem sido hábito neste mês acabando de vez com a ideia de Outono veraneante ... 

Edit: (10:18) - Acabou de cair mais uma grande pancada de água por aqui ... Que chuvada poderosa ...

Edit2 ( 11:48 ) . Depois de um período de alguma acalmia lá veio mais um aguaceiro com uma intensidade considerável ... Pingos bem grossos e intensos a cair neste momento ...


----------



## hfernandes (30 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

Boa tarde,

O IPMA já não faz os mapas de superfícies frontais? 
Havia o blog, "Navegador Mensal" de um colega do fórum, que também já não os faz.
Onde posso consultar esta informação?


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

"Boa" Tarde

Continuam as chuvas intensas aqui pela cidade ... Temos pausas de algum tempo mas depois os aguaceiros vem com bastante intensidade ... Muita água por aqui num tempo a que chamamos de "capacete" já que por cima da cidade de Angra as nuvens negras parece que ganham "íman" ...


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 16:02)

Estou em ponta delgada, o meu voo com destino à Horta já está atrasado cerca de 3 quartos de hora. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## grandeurso (30 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

Pelo caniço, Madeira, chuva quase ininterrupta desde as 11 da manhã. Pela webcam no Funchal vou vendo céu azul desde a hora do almoço...


----------



## Hawk (30 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Muita água tem caído a leste nas últimas horas. Santana ultrapassou os 46 mm em 6h. A água cai sobretudo a cotas médias e baixas, os valores nos picos são residuais. A visibildade está a condicionar o Aeroporto da Madeira já com vários voos divergidos.


----------



## grandeurso (30 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Aqui no caniço a chuva vontinua constante, com nuvens baixas a impeidr a visibilidade. É normal que o aeroporto esteja condicionado com esta fraca visibilidade.


----------



## hfernandes (30 Nov 2017 às 17:25)

Hawk disse:


> Muita água tem caído a leste nas últimas horas. Santana ultrapassou os 46 mm em 6h. A água cai sobretudo a cotas médias e baixas, os valores nos picos são residuais. A visibildade está a condicionar o Aeroporto da Madeira já com vários voos divergidos.



A Estação do Santo da Serra do IPMA também registou 45 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Fada (30 Nov 2017 às 18:59)

Em Santa Cruz também chove há umas horas e a ribeira já faz barulho... aliás... entre barulho de chuva e o barulho da ribeira...a noite está muito sonora


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

Boa Noite ...

Por aqui a coisa tem estado um pouco mais calma com o fim da tarde mas o nível de alerta para precipitação referente aos 3 grupos do arquipélago foram elevados para Laranja o que preocupa pois já choveu bastante por aqui e as cheias já começam a acontecer ...

A minha mãe hoje de manhã passou pela estrada que vai dar à bomba de gasolina na zona da Silveira e parece que a ribeira transbordou e a água invadiu a estrada  com detritos e tudo ... Um homem que trabalha na bomba é que meteu o capacete e parece que foi alertar os condutores para abrandarem a velocidade a fim de evitar estragos maiores ...

Tentarei procurar por fotos deste momento por ai e se encontrar postarei aqui no fórum ... Mas pelo menos por agora felizmente a coisa acalmou aqui pela cidade ...

Vídeo por baixo da rocha junto ao porto pipas ... 

Autor - Nuno Costa


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Nov 2017 às 20:54)

Imagens da Ribeira da Povoação - Ilha de São Miguel

Autor - João Coelho













Inundações no Outeiro - Ilha de São Miguel

Autor - Nuno Medeiros


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 20:58)

Parece que a festa vem próxima 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

Hoje apanhei temporal em São Miguel e pelos vistos vou apanhar aqui também 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

Por aqui continua uma acalmia enorme depois de um dia de muita chuva ... Mas pelo que o @lserpa mostrou não parece que a calma vá durar muito tempo ... 

Esperemos que não aconteçam problemas de maior pelas várias ilhas dos Açores ...

Edit1 (20:11) - Acabo de ouvir sirenes a sair do quartel ... Esperemos que não esteja a haver problemas noutra parte da ilha que não Angra ...


----------



## Hazores (30 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

Boa noite, 
pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, continua calmo, mas com o vento a aumentar a sua velocidade, ainda não me foi possível observar nenhuma descarga eléctrica, mas pelo que é dado a observar no site "lightning and thunderstroms" ´(que, para mim, não é muito fiável) as descargas nos últimos minutos estão menos frequentes, sendo que as últimas a serem registadas estão a SW do grupo central e algumas no grupo ocidental


----------



## Fada (30 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

Em Santa Cruz a chuva continua forte...  mas sem ser torrencial.
E a ribeira faz mais barulho que chuva....


E entretanto acabei de ver que a Costa Norte e zonas montanhosas estão em alerta amarela por causa da chuva.
Devem ter-se ter esquecido do sul...


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 22:50)

Hoje na rota PDL/HRT 
Condições adversas. 
18000pes, -10°c, icing, e alguma turbulência.

Filmado por mim.
Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Esta estação, em Santana, leva *131,2mm* hoje.


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

Muitos relâmpagos aqui pelas redondezas, mas nada se aproximou da minha zona ainda.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Nov 2017 às 23:38)

Já começo a ouvir alguns trovões e começa a chover 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Juro que vi uma nuvem funil a passar aqui pelo canal!!!!! E eu estava a fazer um direto para o Facebook e não se consegue perceber no vídeo!!! A temperatura caiu 4graus 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (1 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

lserpa disse:


> Juro que vi uma nuvem funil a passar aqui pelo canal!!!!! E eu estava a fazer um direto para o Facebook e não se consegue perceber no vídeo!!! A temperatura caiu 4graus
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Penso que devido à instabilidade que se verifica na atmosfera, a probabilidade desses fenómenos ocorrem seja elevada


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

Falta um radar para confirmar 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

lserpa disse:


> Falta um radar para confirmar
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Demasiado pequeno para se ver num radar.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

Quanto muito só há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de funis não supercelulares.

É na frente oclusa - como o IPMA denomina e que está a afetar o GC - que os ventos são mais fracos à superfície.

Ainda assim, e em teoria, parece-me haver demasiada turbulência. Ao longo da madrugada o cenário fica mais favorável especialmente para o G. Oriental. Infelizmente é irrelevante porque é de noite.

Ao longo do dia de amanhã e porventura no Sábado até pode ocorrer algum funil (em locais mais ou menos protegidos). As condições não são 'perfeitas'.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Dez 2017 às 03:32)

Uma monumental trovoada a Sul do grupo central... Assustadora. Do género da que ficou ao largo de São Miguel em Outubro. Com possíveis funis, amanhã é dia para acompanhar a serio...e esta madrugada!


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Dez 2017 às 04:36)

Boas pessoal ...

Na última hora as condições meteorológicas agravaram-se novamente ... Muita chuva num aguaceiro muito poderoso acompanhado pelas trovoadas ...

Agora a chuva cessou mas ainda se ouve os trovões apesar de estarem longe de onde me encontro ... 

Imagens absolutamente brutais desde a cidade da Horta ...

Autor - Filipe Gonçalves































E já agora aqui vai o vídeo que deu origem a este momento fabuloso ...

Autor - Filipe Gonçalves


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 05:06)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Na última hora as condições climatéricas agravaram-se novamente ... Muita chuva num aguaceiro muito poderoso acompanhado pelas trovoadas



Meteorológicas.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Uma monumental trovoada a Sul do grupo central... Assustadora. Do género da que ficou ao largo de São Miguel em Outubro. Com possíveis funis, amanhã é dia para acompanhar a serio...e esta madrugada!



Muita trovoada não equivale a tempo severo ou exótico como funis. Só uma minoria das trovoadas gera funis.



Wessel1985 disse:


> Imagens absolutamente brutais desde a cidade da Horta ...



Fica-se a saber que a montanha do Pico é um excelente para-raios 

Há alguns anos que não havia um Outono tão tempestuoso. A chuva vai continuar até meio da semana que vem, mais coisa menos coisa.

A cadência de raios é pouco frequente para estas andanças.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Dez 2017 às 05:17)

Povoação - Ilha de São Miguel

30/11/17

Autor - Olhar Povoacense




Orion disse:


> Meteorológicas.



Corrigido


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 05:32)

Agora algumas câmaras do Spotazores funcionam durante a madrugada. É novidade, pelo menos para mim. Fica o raio registado.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 09:03)

Trovoada persistente e mais ou menos dispersa. Tudo encoberto pela nebulosidade baixa.

Chuva tendencialmente fraca a moderada mas também persistente. Os CB's não tiveram muita intensidade não obstante o grande aparato nebuloso.

O ECM continua a ser um desastre a modelar o CAPE aqui. Confio mais nos 2000 do GFS do que nos 800 do ECM.

Felizmente a linha de instabilidade/frente oclusa está quase a passar.

As condições favoráveis à convectividade vão persistir nos próximos 2 dias. Os ventos na baixa atmosfera ainda estarão tendencialmente elevados mas, como escrevi anteriormente, parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de, no mínimo, nuvens-funil.


----------



## dahon (1 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas pessoal ...
> 
> Na última hora as condições meteorológicas agravaram-se novamente ... Muita chuva num aguaceiro muito poderoso acompanhado pelas trovoadas ...
> 
> ...



Brutal esse registo.
Não sou, nem de perto nem de longe, um expert na matéria mas parece-me que está aqui captado um upward lightning(descarga Terra-Nuvem).
Este fenómeno ocorre quando existe uma acumulação de carga em estruturas metálicas situadas no topo de edifícios ou montanhas, como por exemplo antenas, etc. 
Sendo o local onde estão a ocorrer, se não estou em erro, o topo da montanha do Pico, onde existem certamente antenas de telecomunicações e não só, leva-me a crer que esteja aqui um belo registo deste fenómeno. 

Para quem não conhecer , deixo um pequeno trecho de um documentário sobre esta temática.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2017 às 12:43)

***Tópico de dezembro se fazem favor***


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2017 às 16:58)

Volta a trovejar por aqui 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2017 às 17:06)

Está uma escuridão surreal!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

